# Spanish Baroque music: Masses by Antonio Literes



## Duron

For those who may be interested:

Antonio Literes (1673-1747) Three "Facistol" (choirbook) masses:

http://arshispana.com/en/choir/71-literes-three-choirbook-masses-digital-9790901885271.html

SATB choir


----------

